# Oh no, what have I done .......



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

I have had my Phantom Black Tdi for 8 months and it picked up a fair few small scratches over the Norwegian winter.

Now that the ice is behind us I gave it a good clean and wax and tried to rectify some of the scratches with Turtle Wax scratch remover. It seemed to work really well at the time but I have now noticed that where I used it the paint is dull and feels grainy. The scratches are still there and all around the area I used it there are swirls all over the paint. It looks crap.

I've seen some great feedback on this forum, so any help greatly appreciated as to what I can do.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

where are you from mate?


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

From the UK, living in Norway


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Best to get a local detailer round mate if you dont have the skills to fix it. Failing that take it to a body shop 

Hope thats of some help mate.

Stevie


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm not an expert, but it sounds like you've probably rubbed a bit too hard.

If you don't want to cause any more damage I'd suggest going down the route of a pro-detailer. If you're willing to have another go, I think you need a less aggressive polish.

Think of it like sandpapering. You start off with the heavy stuff and work it smoother and smoother in stages.


----------



## Cairomac (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, any chance that a 'magic polish that makes scratches disappear' would work ?

I didn't rub very hard with the scratch remover, but I probably did put too much on. Why the xxxxx do they make scratch removers that scratch your car ......... ! At least they could put on the label (which I actually read !) 'Will scratch your vehicle .......' :twisted:


----------

